# G23 Gen 4



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

New to the forum. I’d love to get a 40 and my Glock choice would be the 23. I had a Gen4 22 but I didn’t not care for it. I know the 23 is it’s little bro. Just curious how it fits anyone with smallish hands. And which plam swell you use. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bobee (Oct 14, 2019)

NU9MM said:


> New to the forum. I'd love to get a 40 and my Glock choice would be the 23. I had a Gen4 22 but I didn't not care for it. I know the 23 is it's little bro. Just curious how it fits anyone with smallish hands. And which plam swell you use. Thank you in advance.


Common misconception that compact glocks fit smaller hands better. The 23 is shorter in length and height than the 22, but the "grip size" is identical to the full size counterpart. It will feel the same in your hand, just slightly more concealable and a tiny bit snappier on the recoil.
Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

Bobee said:


> Common misconception that compact glocks fit smaller hands better. The 23 is shorter in length and height than the 22, but the "grip size" is identical to the full size counterpart. It will feel the same in your hand, just slightly more concealable and a tiny bit snappier on the recoil.
> Hopefully that makes sense.


Thank you


----------



## W1bowo (Aug 25, 2019)

Bobee said:


> Common misconception that compact glocks fit smaller hands better. The 23 is shorter in length and height than the 22, but the "grip size" is identical to the full size counterpart. It will feel the same in your hand, just slightly more concealable and a tiny bit snappier on the recoil.
> Hopefully that makes sense.


+1


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

My 23.4 has the changeable backstraps. With the backstraps completely off the gun is to small for my hands. With the right size backstrap the gun fits me very well. Hope you have a way of trying the gun in the small grip mode. My G23.4 is a keeper. For me, to much is made of the flip or snap YMMV


----------



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

Mowgli Terry said:


> My 23.4 has the changeable backstraps. With the backstraps completely off the gun is to small for my hands. With the right size backstrap the gun fits me very well. Hope you have a way of trying the gun in the small grip mode. My G23.3 is a keeper. For me, to much is made of the flip or snap YMMV


Thank you for the info. Im more of a M&P person but not oppressed to trying other brands. The ergonomics really won me over on the M&P. I currently has the 1.0 M&P FS 9mm. But just really love the .40 cal.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

M&P: This is a good time to buy 40's. There are some interesting guns to me in the M&P line. I do not notice the blocky shape of the Glock until shooting something else. What's appealing to me is Glock's accuracy and reliability. If our taste were all the same we may be out shooting tricked out High Point's


----------



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

Mowgli Terry said:


> M&P: This is a good time to buy 40's. There are some interesting guns to me in the M&P line. I do not notice the blocky shape of the Glock until shooting something else. What's appealing to me is Glock's accuracy and reliability. If our taste were all the same we may be out shooting tricked out High Point's


I've heard and read so much about the snapper recoil and muzzle flip. But man I've watched some videos on YouTube of some guys shooting the .40. And it doesn't look that much different than the 9mm. Now I've read and heard the M&P.40 is softer on recoil because it was built as a .40 first then configured into a 9. Where as Glock was built as a 9 the configured into a 40 is why the Glock's have more felt recoil. IDK


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

In my worst moments I suspect that some of the criticisms as to flip and snappy recoil would go away if people shot more. These shooting urban legends come from the net and gun rags.


----------



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

Mowgli Terry said:


> In my worst moments I suspect that some of the criticisms as to flip and snappy recoil would go away if people shot more. These shooting urban legends come from the net and gun rags.


Yeah I figured practice more with the .40 and you will get a handle on it. No rhyme or reason really as to why I love the .40 but I do. Which SD ammo are you guys using in the .40.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

NU9MM said:


> Yeah I figured practice more with the .40 and you will get a handle on it. No rhyme or reason really as to why I love the .40 but I do. Which SD ammo are you guys using in the .40.


I don't carry a 40 for self-defense but I use Speer gold dots across the board


----------



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

Cypher said:


> I don't carry a 40 for self-defense but I use Speer gold dots across the board


Are you a 9 or 45 person. Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

NU9MM said:


> Are you a 9 or 45 person. Thank you for the recommendation.


It all depends on what gun I feel like carrying on any given day. Today and for the past coupla' days I've been carrying a Sig P229 in .357 Sig and a 1911 in .45ACP along with two Sig P365's in 9mm. One for each pocket. I've got a bunch of .40's too, maybe next week?

I don't carry the .44 Magnums too much anymore as they only hold 6 rounds. I'd rather have at least 10+ rounds of .45ACP, 15+ in 9mm, 12+ in .40/.357 Sig in a semi auto.

My recommendation is whatever you feel like carrying and can shoot accurately.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

NU9MM said:


> Are you a 9 or 45 person. Thank you for the recommendation.


There's a little more to it than that.

I was a .40 guy for most of my shooting life but several years ago my wife and I decided to consolidate down to one platform and one caliber. We sold off almost all of our guns and started over. My wife has _severe _arthritis so .40 was a nonstarter.

I'm also cheap because of our consolidation I only have to buy 2 kinds of magazines (Glock 19/ Glock 43) and I've got quite a stash. If I was going to get a .40 it would be a Glock 23 or a 22 and I just can't see dropping that kind of money on a gun the fills the same space that my Glock 19 does.

I said all that to say I'm not a .40 basher it's just not feasible for _me_


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

This list was compiled by Dr. Gary Roberts. Assuming I was carrying a .40 I wouldn't hesitate to carry anything on this list.

*.40 S&W*
Barnes XPB 140 & 155 gr JHP (copper bullet)
Speer Gold Dot 155 gr JHP
Federal Tactical 165 gr JHP (LE40T3)
Speer Gold Dot 165 gr JHP
Winchester Ranger-T 165 gr JHP (RA40TA)
Federal HST 180 gr JHP (P40HST1)
Federal Tactical 180 gr JHP (LE40T1)
Remington Golden Saber 180 gr JHP (GS40SWB)
Speer Gold Dot 180 gr JHP
Winchester Ranger-T 180 gr JHP (RA40T)
Winchester 180 gr bonded JHP (RA40B/Q4355/S40SWPD


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

In my G23.4 as we speak is loaded with the following factory rounds: Hornady Critical Duty #91375-175gr. Flexlock bullet.

Let me know if these bullets will bounce off the target. This is the reason that 9mm was reintroduced. Bullets from 40's were found to be bouncing off targets. There was a conspiracy to keep this from the shooting public.

Added: Headed out to an indoor range. Trying out a Vaquero in 44 Magnum. We can discuss muzzle flip and snappy recoil in another thread


----------



## NU9MM (Oct 14, 2019)

Mowgli Terry said:


> In my G23.4 as we speak is loaded with the following factory rounds: Hornady Critical Duty #91375-175gr. Flexlock bullet.
> 
> Let me know if these bullets will bounce off the target. This is the reason that 9mm was reintroduced. Bullets from 40's were found to be bouncing off targets. There was a conspiracy to keep this from the shooting public.
> 
> Added: Headed out to an indoor range. Trying out a Vaquero in 44 Magnum. We can discuss muzzle flip and snappy recoil in another thread


I remember back in the day when I was qualifying with my S&W 586 4" the magnum loads it was pretty snappy.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

I enjoy the self-loaders in .40 S&W. I'm out the door here shortly with the G23.4 in my IWB holster. As long as the 40 haters are running loose, the 357 SIG barrel will stay in the gun safe. The nine millimeter fan boys speak of miracle bullets. One poster eleswhere asked what would you get if that same miracle bullet in a .40? No answer. Take care and be safe.


----------

